# vertical line shows in all the forums



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

It looks like you turned on a border line in a table or a DIV?

It is distracting.

Can you remove that line?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you post a screen shot? I cannot figure out what you are talking about.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Does it happen in more than one browser? This doesn't occur for me in either chrome or safari, using windows, mac, or iOS.

Have you tried clearing your cache and resetting your browser?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Of course, now I do not see it.

I use Chrome on both Windows and Mac.

But what it looked like to me was that you had either HTML DIV or tables that had a vertical border of 1pt, dividing the answer "area'.

I'm not losing my mind, I definitely saw it for about a week 

If it returns I will screenshot it.


----------

